# Bigre!



## gogol_bordello

Come tradurreste questa parola/espressione in italiano?
gb


----------



## Corsicum

Mon dictionnaire qui date un peu me donne :
_Accidenti! Diammine! Perbacco! Capperi!_

Cocher "_Mot en Italien" _pour obtenir la traduction en Italien :
http://infcor.adecec.net/


----------



## itka

Non potrei darti una traduzione. Posso solo tentare di spiegarti l'interiezione.
Esprime più o meno la sorpresa e l'ammirazione davanti ad un fatto inaspettato e quasi incredibile. Mi sembra vicino di "toh !" ma più forte.
_Ho vinto cento millioni a l'euromillioni,_
_- Cento millioni ! Bigre !_

Puo' anche esprimere una specie di collera, qualcosa come "diamine !"
_Non lavoro più. Sono andato via, dicendo "Va f....o" al direttore.
- Gliel'hai detto sul serio ? Bigre !_

Spero che ti aiuti... è difficile !

Corsicum, tu es plus rapide ! et tu as un dictionnaire qui te traduit le mot, apparemment... C'est sûrement mieux !


----------



## gogol_bordello

sacre bleu! merci aux deux


----------



## Corsicum

*Itka,*  tes explications sont  parfaites, tout dépend du contexte_._
En fait le dictionnaire est un dictionnaire _Français/Corse/Italien_, c’est le lien que j’ai mentionné, il peut être utile pour des expressions peu courantes ou désuètes. 
Pour cet exemple attendons d’autres avis complémentaires.


----------



## Corsicum

gogol_bordello said:


> sacre bleu! merci aux deux


Prego.
Et pour : Parbleu ! Parsambleu ! Morbleu !...Très probablement :  _Per Giove! __Diamine ! Corpo di Bacco! Caperi! Caspita!_


----------



## itka

Je n'ai jamais entendu dire _Caperi! Caspita!
_Je me demande si ces mots sont encore utilisés dans le langage parlé ou s'ils sont archaïques et/ou littéraires ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne connaissais pas du tout, j’ai découvert….à partir du dictionnaire cité plus haut.
Attendons d’éventuelles remarques sur l’usage actuel ?

_*Caspita:* capperi. (Oh caspita: I pettegolezzi delle donne)_
_Tutte le opere di Carlo Goldoni, a cura di Giuseppe Ortolani, Mondadori, Milano, dal 1935_
http://www.classicitaliani.it/glossari/glossario_goldoniano.htm

_Etimologia di "*caspita*" : Deriva dalla parola "*capperi*", usata per esprimere meraviglia sostituendo_
http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070329055523AA7r7NO

Ventrebleu : _*caspita*, per bacco_
http://books.google.fr/books?id=tb0NAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA69&lpg=PA69&dq=sciocchezza+fadaises&source=bl&ots=RW3NBMxZnC&sig=fzoTcaMSwUecQyhuWNvDXtXvvp0&hl=fr&ei=VM-ZSa3ONJiq-ga6zeT2CA&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result#PRA1-PA78,M1


----------



## gogol_bordello

Si utilizzano entrambe le espressioni, anche se sono piuttosto desuete.

Ecco una lista di esclamazioni di questo tipo*
**Acciderbolina*
*Accipicchia*
*Cacchio*
*Capperi
**Caspiterina*
*Perbacco* *
Perdincibacco*
...
alcune fanno parte del lessico infantile, altre sono degli arcaismi, altre... non ho la più pallida idea, *cavoli*!
gb


----------



## itka

Grazie ! Mai sentito alcune di queste !


----------

